# CSS Eigenschaft mit JavaScript auslesen



## christoph lindtner (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine externe css datei in eine html datei eingebunden. Die CSS Datei enthält Style Angaben für <div> Felder.

Diese Style Angaben, speziell die Eigenschaft height, wollte ich mit JavaScript auslesen. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich mit alert die Variable ausgebe, dann ist das alert - Fenster leer. Warum?


```
Javascript:
var height = document.getElementById('navi_black').style.getAttribute('height','true');

CSS Style:
#navi_black
{
                border-top-color:#FFFFFF;
	border-top-width:1px;
	border-top-style:solid;
	background-color:#000000;
	width:742px;
	height:18px;
	padding-top:2px;
	padding-bottom:2px;
}
```

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

greetings
christoph


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Mai 2005)

Das Auslesen der  Eigenschaften funktioniert nur, wenn sie direkt im Element notiert wurden, oder per JS gesetzt wurden.
Warum das so ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## christoph lindtner (16. Mai 2005)

sehr strange...

naja, wenns nicht geht, kann man auch nix machen...

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall

Christoph


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2005)

Du könntest es mit der CJL_getCurrentStyle()-Methode probieren.


----------



## Quaese (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,

falls es sich um neuer IEs oder um Browser, die das DOM unterstützen, handelt kannst du mal 
folgendes probieren:

```
var strHeight;

  // Falls der Brower die Methode "getComputetStyle" kennt (W3C-DOM)
  if(window.getComputedStyle)
    strHeight = window.getComputedStyle(document.getElementById("navi_black"), "").getPropertyValue("height");

  // Falls der Browser die Methode "currentStyle" kennt (neuere IEs)
  else if(document.getElementById("navi_black").currentStyle)
    strHeight = document.getElementById("navi_black").currentStyle.height;
```
Funktioniert bei mir im IE ab Version 5.0, Netscape ab 6.2, Opera ab 6.06 und im Firefox.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

